# flashing



## RedBellyBitches (Dec 19, 2007)

my red bellies have been scratching themselves on the rocks i have in my tank. About a month ago i changed the substrate from gravel to sand. I've noticed that my reds will sometimes have sand on there bodies so im thinking they might just be itchy from the sand. Is there any other reasons why they could be rubbing against the rocks so frequently other than sand?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you checked your water parameters. I no they will due that with levels of ammonia. Just a thought.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Parasites such as ICH will cause fish to scratch. However I have never heard of Piranha's having ICH before. I would say check water parameters and look closely at the fish to ensure that it is indeed sand stuck to them and not white dots.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

nero1 said:


> Parasites such as ICH will cause fish to scratch. However I have never heard of Piranha's having ICH before. I would say check water parameters and look closely at the fish to ensure that it is indeed sand stuck to them and not white dots.


the first time i got p's i didnt even think about live feeders carrying disease.

they got ich.

took 3 weeks to get it to go away.

yay blue silicone.... not


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless they are doing it like constantly like 10 times an hour every hour, if not than it is caused by water conditions or after feedings. Even a small change in pH can cause a fish to flash. If they are doing it constantly than you may need to look into treating gill flukes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Flashing can be caused by any irritation from water parameters to parasites.

You need to look into each of these possibilities.

Switching from gravel to sand would not be the culprit directly, but possibly indirectly.
If water parameters were thrown off or if something was introduced into the tank during the switch, that's a possibility.

Please check water parameters and post them here.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

p.s. This should be in the "Disease, Parasite & Injury" section.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> p.s. This should be in the "Disease, Parasite & Injury" section.


----------

